# Does anyone else feel that way?



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
Does anyone else feel that way???


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Love the look of cables too. When I first tried them, I used the U shaped cable holder (it has one 'leg' longer than the other) and still find that shape the easiest to use. I've tried the straight ones, and the ones with a 'hump' in the middle. Still, the U shape seems most comfortable, and can be 'hooked' onto my right ring finger between uses when many cables are in the row. 

The twists are really not complicated -- you put the stitches on the cable holder and let it hang in front for a left twist or the back for right twist. Knit the appropriate stitches from the left needle, then replace the stitches from the holder to the left needle and knit them. A little "fiddling" but there it is. :thumbup:


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Cables are not at all hard. Like everything else, it's simply a matter of trying it. Sure, it takes a bit more time than straight knitting, purling but it's well worth it.

Give it a try - you'll be glad you did!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Ingrid, don't be nervous to try cables, they are actually quite simple once you try them.

One thing to remember is that the cable needle will be very thin, which makes it easy to transfer and hold those stitches, but the actual size of the finished stitch is determined by your right needle!

I was put off by the tiny cable stitch holder at first, but I like it so small, it stays out of the way of my knitting!

Lois


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I was so frightened of cables for a long time but once I dived in and made a scarf with three sets of cables I was amazed at how easy it was and wished I had tried them earlier. If I was to do it again I would have started the first few rows on a straight needles then switched to circular needles. Have no fear - only you know the pattern.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

If they aren't the neatest cables, just tell everyone you adapted Lucy Neatby's pattern "Cables After Whiskey" :thumbup:

See it here:
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855
.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Ingrid, don't be nervous to try cables, they are actually quite simple once you try them.
> 
> One thing to remember is that the cable needle will be very thin, which makes it easy to transfer and hold those stitches, but the actual size of the finished stitch is determined by your right needle!
> 
> ...


I promise, I will give "Cable Fear" a try ... :thumbup: Thanx for encouragement


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Sarah KW said:


> I was so frightened of cables for a long time but once I dived in and made a scarf with three sets of cables I was amazed at how easy it was and wished I had tried them earlier. If I was to do it again I would have started the first few rows on a straight needles then switched to circular needles. Have no fear - only you know the pattern.


I soooo love the encouragement... thanx Sarah


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> If they aren't the neatest cables, just tell everyone you adapted Lucy Neatby's pattern "Cables After Whiskey" :thumbup:
> 
> See it here:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855
> .


Too funny, tee hee :!: :!: :!: Love your sense of humor :lol:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Jump right in! Cables are nothing but holding a couple stitches on another needle temporarily. For example, place 2 stitches on cable hook and place hook in back of the item you're working on. Knit the next 2 stitches, then knit the 2 stitches off the cable hook. Viola! You've cabled!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

So far this year I have completed 2 Celtic Capes...both were large projects and oh yes lots of cables! I prefer the straight cable holders made of wood or bamboo that have notches in them.

Think of cable holders and cables as a savings account, you knit along them put a few stitches into the knitting savings account to use them later.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> So far this year I have completed 2 Celtic Capes...both were large projects and oh yes lots of cables! I prefer the straight cable holders made of wood or bamboo that have notches in them.
> 
> Think of cable holders and cables as a savings account, you knit along them put a few stitches into the knitting savings account to use them later.


WHERE did you buy wood/bamboo C holders, Courier?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Brittany makes them, I think I got mine from patternworks. Knitpicks also has them in the harmony woods design. I love both brands, have never had them slip out.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Brittany makes them, I think I got mine from patternworks. Knitpicks also has them in the harmony woods design. I love both brands, have never had them slip out.


Ahhh, KP it will be! I think I'm their best customer, lol. Love my Harmonies... Thx Courier, Hug, Ingrid


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


Intimidated? I'm petrified, but I have a pattern I like, and as soon as I finish my other 4 WIPs and get the right yarn, I'm going for it!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

As I recall you have to look in the "needles" section and not the "tools" section. I'm working on a cabled scarf from Noro right now and using one of the Harmony woods cable holders, they come in a set of 3 for different weight yarns..glad to help. Lil


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK ladies I am encouraged! I have wanted to try cables for a long time now I think I will!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I too though that doing a cable would be very hard. Then I watched as my Sister-in-law was knitting at a funeral of all places. Yes we were both knitting away. My Aunt would have loved to see us working together and even her daughter was interested and asking questions. Anyway, She showed me how to do one simple type. I must say that I have found that I am adding them to everything I can fit them into. Sort of a little signature thing. Sometimes I even do just a little one in the ribbing near the back of something so that it is my signature. Then I know when someone is wearing one of my knitted items I have donated to one place or another. Kind of makes me happy to see..


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> As I recall you have to look in the "needles" section and not the "tools" section. I'm working on a cabled scarf from Noro right now and using one of the Harmony woods cable holders, they come in a set of 3 for different weight yarns..glad to help. Lil


You are an Angel, Lil. I'm going to order them a.s.a.p. Ingrid


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> I too though that doing a cable would be very hard. Then I watched as my Sister-in-law was knitting at a funeral of all places. Yes we were both knitting away. My Aunt would have loved to see us working together and even her daughter was interested and asking questions. Anyway, She showed me how to do one simple type. I must say that I have found that I am adding them to everything I can fit them into. Sort of a little signature thing. Sometimes I even do just a little one in the ribbing near the back of something so that it is my signature. Then I know when someone is wearing one of my knitted items I have donated to one place or another. Kind of makes me happy to see..


Awww, what a cute idea for a little signature!!!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

He hee, you're cute!!! Ingrid


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to have a chart of letters made using cables....hmmm love the idea of a signature Ingrid, very cute.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

i used top but when I got into it I loved it .I love the looks of them and love doing them.Don't let them intimidate you


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid


i just use a small double pointed needle, no need to worry about sts falling off if using same size as pins.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

After I did one, I thought, "how easy was that"? Dont fret, just go for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GIVE IT A GO. You do have to pay attention a little, but they are very simple to do. Usually you do a couple of stitches of purl on each side of cable so that stitches stand out. Use some markers, if that helps you remember where to change. Cable are really quite simple to do.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Dyfnkdeb I love the idea of a signature on your pieces. Cables have interested me since is first saw them. My SS says that I won't be able to learn them because I am "just a man". I say that it has been scientifically proven that a bumblebee cannot fly. But the bumblebee doesn't know that. So give it a try and let us know how you make out. Good luck.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

I looked at the link you provided and hit the print button right away. Thanks so much . You sure learn a lot on this forum if you aren't careful. LOL


BoBeau said:


> If they aren't the neatest cables, just tell everyone you adapted Lucy Neatby's pattern "Cables After Whiskey" :thumbup:
> 
> See it here:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855
> .


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I too was intimated, but then so happy when I tried them. Much easier than I thought. Like most things, just start small. Here are a couple of cabled dishcloths from Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-spa-dishcloth or a bit more comlex here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-eyelets-cloth.

I bet if you try one of these you'll find it so nice and easy that you'll want to keep knitting and you'll have a scarf instead of a dishcloth before you know it!

Enjoy knitting!


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

give it a go but take it slow, had the same problem but its worth it---- good luck


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

give it a go but take it slow, had the same problem but its worth it---- good luck


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

BAH forge ahead..they are not hard at all............just slow ya down a bit.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

The effort is worth it. I use a broken needle as a cable needle, so I always have one the correct size. My darling husband files the end for me, so the broken end doesn't catch on the wool. With practice, you'll be cabling with no thought. You just can't watch TV and cable at the same time! Maybe with more practice, you'll be able to!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

U shaped works the best for me also...have the ones with the bump in the middle, and don't particularly like them. Good luck and have fun working your cables...


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

I thought so too at first, but once you do it, you will say to yourself "what was I worried about?"... I went to u-tube and they had instructional videos and I just kept stopping and starting it and learned to do cables that way.....


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I felt same way until I tried them a year or so ago.
KnitPicks has kewl cable holder harmony needles..the set comes in 3 sizes with grooves to keep the cables held in place.
Really not as hard as they look or as hard as we seem to make them.

Hope that helps,

Camilla



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## bunny9244 (Apr 25, 2011)

What I have found that works best for me is, using a double pointed needle the same size as the needles I'm using instead of a cable needle. I knit off of the dpn instead of having to put the stitches back on the needles I'm using. 
Use whatever method you find more comfortable. The end results are fabulous. I love cables.


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

When I start knitting I didnt know anbody who knit. I was on bedrest pregnant with my third child and bored out of my mind. So I taught myself how to knit out of a book and I looked at each part of knitting as an adventure! Just try it what do you have to lose? Everyone is here and ready to help!

Diana


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

yes I do, I want to try tho just need a start


----------



## vaneavon (Jun 16, 2011)

I've got a couple of different cable needles; never use them. I just use an extra needle of the same size (DP). Once you've done a few, You'll find it easy, just a bit more time consuming.


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

I would look at cable and say i couldn't ever do that, then i tried it and it is so easy, i didn't even have a cable needle i used a crochet hook. I couldn't believe how easy it was. Go on, give it a go you will be amazed.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a recently finished cabled project, they really are easy


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

In time you'll be able to watch t.v. I'm knitting an aran cardigan at the moment which has a honeycomb pattern as the centre band and it has 16 cables on several of the 24 row patter and I knit whilst watching t.v. I just want to learn how to read a book at the same time as knitting :lol:


----------



## Bizkit (Mar 24, 2011)

I have only been knitting for less than a year, and my second project was the Irish Walking Scarf with cables. I had a couple of experienced knitters demonstrate for me, plus an instruction book, and it came out great! Even my knitting teacher was impressed. Choose a pattern with just a few pattern rows.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


I am no way near an expert at knitting as many of the folks on this forum, however I can tell you that cables are a breeze. I have made several scarves with cable and I love the look of them. I don't even bother using a cable holder. I simply use a smaller size dp needle. Since the stitches really don't stay on the dp needle very long, and there aren't usually that many stitches, I don't have to worry about them coming off. Try it - you'll like it.

Linda


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Cables look intimidating and compllicated, but don't be afraid of them. They stretch your mind and your knitting repetoire, and they look really impressive

Once you get the hang of them, they're even easier without cable needles. Learning to cable without a cable needle is what made me able to do them as a regular part of knitting rather than as a special challenge.

You might have a look at Cables Untangled by Melissa Leapman which not only has clear instructions with good diagrams but shows you how to do them without a cable needle and has tips for making cables look good. Probably at your library.


----------



## lyndluo (Jun 13, 2011)

boboo love your elephant did you knit it if so do you have the pattern i love elephants
lynda


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

You can do cables... Have you seen any of the videos on youtube.com? Check them out, and you'll say to yourself, "Is that all it is? I can do that."


----------



## sandrabeatrice (May 30, 2011)

Cables are very simple to do.Cables are much easier than some patterns that you have to do yrn,yfwd,etc. I have been doing cables longer than i'm been doing eyelet and lacey patterns.Just learn the abbreviations and if you look at a pattern that got cables in it,when reading you may see abbrev. cbf l it's really short for cable to front.Once you have the abbrev. in your head you won't have a problem. When I started do cables I would use bigger yarn and bigger needles and practice the cable before I started the pattern. This will help you so much. Another thing is if someone says I can't knit.Just tell them if they can knit and purl they can do anything with knitting. All stitches in knitting are knit and purl,it is just done a little different ways. Hope this will help you. Sandra


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


You don't have use a cable needle. I've just finished a cable top without a cable needle. watch these videos




http://youtu.be/ej8guoX9Ffs

If you watch them on youtube there are lots of videos on the subject in the list on the right hand side


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


Try making a test piece, it is easier than it looks.
All you do is put some stitches in front or back to hold, knit some and than knit the "hold" stitches and you have a cable twist.
I always used a regular dpt needle until a friend gave me a cable holder to use.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Boy, you started a lot of response! I was afraid to try too but once I did I like them! I like the "U" shaped needle. If I don't have a cable needle with me I slip the ones off onto a screwdriver or something and then slip them back to the left needle (after knitting the other ones). That works too. At first I sometimes turned the needle by mistake but now that I see how it works I am more careful.
Does anyone have a narrow pattern for a cable scarf? The scarf needs to be 4"-5" wide. I know I have one somewhere but it is easier to ask you all! I love this site!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Cables are really so easy. Once you get the hang of it you will enjoy.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I use one of my dp needles as a cable needle


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Had some practice.


----------



## tippy (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel the same way for knitting sox with 1 circular needle/maybe because I an lefthanded/very frustrated


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:-D love the cable...looks more difficult than it really is. I Use the stitch holder that closes...like a safty pin. I like the reassurance that I won't lose any of the stitches that way. Have fun!


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, Tippy, I am left-handed and knit left-handed. Didn't know that was a rarity until after I did it. Haven't yet tried cables, but after all this info, I will next!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

the onl y thing to fear is fear itself. When your ready you will learn the cables and then y our going to wonder why you feared them. Really just take your time and it will take a few rows to see if you did it correctly but they are easier than the look. I have plans to find books to learn the beautiful art work of Fair Isle. I have tried it once and I got frustrated and put it away. Its away for now. 

Anyone else out there come up with patterns that got stumped by such as the Fair Isle?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Need2know, your not alone. I tried more than once knitting socks on cable and I gave it up to frustrating and I am a righty. I like the dp's much better.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Good thought about the closer! I always hold my breath until I finish the cable! Not sure if that helps keeping the stitches in place or not!


Jeanie1942 said:


> :-D love the cable...looks more difficult than it really is. I Use the stitch holder that closes...like a safty pin. I like the reassurance that I won't lose any of the stitches that way. Have fun!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid


Cables are funa nd easy to do. I have found using a dpn is a good thing to use if you don't wnt to go ot and buy a cable needle. Try it you will llike it.


----------



## judistaton (Mar 5, 2011)

I did feel this way until I decided "I am bigger than those cables!" and tried. Not as complicated as I thought.......and I was proud of my accomplishment.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

5nephi said:


> Dyfnkdeb I love the idea of a signature on your pieces. Cables have interested me since is first saw them. My SS says that I won't be able to learn them because I am "just a man". I say that it has been scientifically proven that a bumblebee cannot fly. But the bumblebee doesn't know that. So give it a try and let us know how you make out. Good luck.


I think its great that men knit too!


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

what a kool lady--- lucy neatby. she has my sentiments for sure.this is surely the most wonderful site on the computer. there is always an answer for everything no matter how big or how small it may be. thank you so much friends


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

that cape is gorgeous beautiful job


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

Anything new can be scary. They really aren't hard. In fact, it's exciting to see a cable form! Makes you want to do more of them. I know you can do it! Just start with a simple one and you'll be trying others before you know it. I've used both the U shaped cable hook and the straight ones. Depends on yarn and personal preference. They're not expensive. Just try them and see what you like. You could experiment doing cables on a dishcloth which is small. Looking forward to hearing how it goes. : )


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I have lost many a cable needle. I began making my own from a bobby pin. First straighten the bobby pin, then use a pencil to bend it around in a u shape. One end of bobby pin should be longer than the other.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Before I had stitch holders I used a dp needle it works okay. If worried about droping the stitches get really small rubber bands and put on ends, or tip protectors.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought they were intimidating too but I just made myself do a 5 inch swatch with 2 different sized cables and realized that (for me) making them was fun! I enjoy watching them grow and I find that I eagerly knit the rows between moving the stitches. It keeps me interested in the project.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I feel the same way. And, when I see women knitting socks with 4 needles I just go crazy.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


Yes I am intimidated by cables too. I can 2-3 repeats and then after that I tend to 'strangle' them. So I just give up. Plenty of other things to knit without getting all 'twisted' up in cables.

Cheers
Irene


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love cables! This is my first choice for Fall or Winter sweaters or vests. Cabling is NOT difficult. The only thing you need to be careful of is not letting the 2-4 stitches slip off the cable needle. However, there is a cable needle that is bent in the middle to help keep that from happening. I have made cable stitches with opened paper clips, on pencils, sticks even bobby pins (when the cable needle got lost). And the look of cables are so fabulous that it's worth the effort. You can also use a twist stitch in your work to resemble a cable, without making an actual cable. This stitch is particularly good for ribbing at the beginning of a garment. There are online videos that will show you how to make cables, too. Knitting is all about learning new stitches and techniques and I wholeheartedly encourage you to give cables a try - you'll be so pleased with yourself.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Don't be intimidated - give it a try on a small child's sweater first. Or how about a scarf?
The results are always worth the effort and you will quickly remember which side of the knitting to drop the cable needle so that the twist goes in the 'right' direction.
Happy cabling


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


that's me!! scared silly about cables. Everyone has told me they are easy, but-----


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Strangling stitches is common. the trick is to let the yarn in your right hand sort of ease out as you transfer the cabled stitched from the cable needle onto your garment needles. That ease of tension will take care of the strangled issue. Here's a selection of videos that may help:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+in+structions-+cable+stitch&aq=f


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I felt exactly that way! I'd been knitting for several years and wanted to learn to do cables so I asked a friend who is an amazing knitter (and was also a librarian) if she could show me how. She said "I could, but you know how to read, don't you?" 

Embarrassed, I said, "Well, yes, of course," and she gave me a book with instructions (I'd been too intimidated to even think of trying to teach myself from written instructions) and then promised that if I had trouble after trying that, she would show me how. 

The directions were clear, it came out right the first time, and I've been cabling away ever since! 

But I know there are some things I haven't been able to figure out without seeing them done - we all learn differently. And it still makes me laugh to think of her looking at me so seriously and saying, "You know how to read, don't you?"


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This brings up an interesting conversation I had with my sister, who's an Art teacher. Some people are conceptual learners while others are visual learners. Conceptual learners are those who can undertand tech support people directing them on how to fix computer problems, over the phone. Visual people are those who want to see the execution of knitting or sewing or crafting of any sort, actually being done, in front of their eyes. I am a much better visual learner, personally, and videos are the next best thing to being there in person.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Using a stitch holder that clasps closed would drive me crazy...too much manipulation! While "fiddling" with it, it would be very easy to drop stitches on either side. The straight cable needles work just fine.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


Cables are fun & interesting to do. Once you get the hang of it you will love them. In the beginning they do take some extra effort, but, learning to do them will add to the amount of items you will want to make.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

flohel said:


> I use one of my dp needles as a cable needle


Me too.


----------



## Schnorkiemom (Feb 27, 2011)

No, I don't. Cables look very complicated in the fnished product, but they aren't hard at all. I did a teaching KAL on my two yahoo groups that I run back in 2006. It was the CHAP (Child's Heirloom Aran Pullover) sweater. It is a written out step by step line by line knit with no charts to read. (That was a later instruction :->) I sell the pattern now, but still give it freely to my groups so those of you that don't like to pay designers (this from another topic on this forum "What is the Law" {just sayin'}) can join a group and get it in the files for free. One of the groups is for Texas knitters only, but the other one is called Colorknitters that is open to all.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Me, too. "Necessity is the mother of invention." Knitters are flexible and inventive if nothing else.


----------



## Izzy1214 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm with you. Totally have a phobia about cables. But love em. Can anyone refer us cablephobic girls to a simple cable pattern that will help us gain confidence?


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I did until I made Mr. O'Leary's scarf from Lion Brand. It showed me that my fears were totally unfounded. I am looking forward to my next cable project.

Best luck and show some pix of your efforts!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I made a shell that was soley cables on a 2x2 cable style.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Cables are really very easy and once you get started on them I'm sure you will enjoy how easy that they are. If you are making something that is long and tedious puting in cables enhances your project and makes the piece go faster. I always thought that you could only make cables when you were knitting but have since learned how to make them in crocheting and the Knifty Knitter (loom).


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

What a nice top what and I love the color!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Nooooooo, cables are easy! Give it a try. DPN, now that is something scary!!!


----------



## jlm (Jun 15, 2011)

I learned to cable knit by knitting dishcloths. I figured a small project while learning was less daunting! And it wasn't hard at all


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid


One of the first projects that I made when teaching myself to knit was a cable sweater for my son. Not realizing that it was supposed to be difficult I just went on and made it. Turned out very nice, he out grew it and then my daughter wore it. Go for it.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Making socks on DP needles is scary!


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> If they aren't the neatest cables, just tell everyone you adapted Lucy Neatby's pattern "Cables After Whiskey" :thumbup:
> 
> See it here:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855
> .


Now those are wild!


----------



## sandrine (Apr 15, 2011)

You'll surprise yourself by how easy they really are - just go step by step with the directions - you'll be doing them in no time - GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't be afraid ~ just do it! Once you've tried you'll find yourself saying, "Is that all there is to it?!" :-D 
Everyone I've ever taught thought it was much more complicated until they'd done one then they just laughed at how easy it is. 
P.S. Grew up in Salem!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I've heard that there are needles specially design for knitting socks in the round, something called a loop. I'm interested in learning more about that!


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I too was intimidated, but once I did it... I found that it was so easy, I couldn't believe that I waited so long to attempt it... Go ahead a try cables and you will see for yourself...


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

I do, but I know it's silly. I've read the patterns and they seem so easy. My sister tried them and couldn't believe how easy they are. Try a really simple pattern with a small cable. I've seen some where you only work with 4 stitches in the cable. I've just been too busy to try. My daughter got married last weekend, so that has been my focus for months. Now that it's over, I'm going to try it.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

cables are really easy peasy, don't let the look of them put you off but give it a try.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I was completely intimidated by cables and then a friend sat down with me and showed me how to do them and the first thing I made was an Aran sweater! Not nearly as intimidating as I had made them.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid


Good morning Ingrid,
You can take a size 6 double pointed needle and bend it to make a U shaped cable needle. I have done this several times because I misplace my stuff. I found that this makes cables alot easier.
Queenmawmaw


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautifull top!!!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Magic Loop demo show a circular needle that is just pulled through to kniw the stitches. I'm not sure yet how socks are made so that there's the tunnel part. Maybe my adding the required number of stitches for a sock is the key. It looks more complicated than using DP needles.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Love, love, love cables...don't use a cable needle tho, I just hold onto the stitches in front or back according to the pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree jump in. Cables are fun and not as hard as they look. Happy Knitting!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That works, too, as long as you have a tight grip - lol
I've used toothpicks, too.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Toothpicks work, too.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Heck I could not make my head get around what was a left twist and right twist! Forward, back...but that part finally settled in. I should have been practicing on a washcloth.

My problem is not the cable itself any more--I was twisting the thing and doing all the stupid things and haven'yt ever finished the project, and will have to start over, but my problem is that if I forget to count rows--either I don't write it down in hashes or don't click the counter, I get lost counting how many rows till the cross.

It is hard to see with the twisted stitches. I have to learn to read the work--with only a single cable up the center--and it was a big floppy cable, I was having a dilly of a time.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeiffer-falls-hooded-scarf

I know it probably gets better and---if nothing else you will begin to learn not to forget to count if it is too much of a pain, but there has to be a trick here.

Betsy H


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The fancy toothpicks (with grooves and notches) work great!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhh... Cable are easy as rebrenner31 said. And, by the way, rebrenner31 so are dpns. 

I taught myself to use dpns and to knit cables. If I did it, you all can do it too!! Naturally, I had the aid of videos. Just do a search or go to Youtube.com

Go for it!! You can do it.


----------



## tasia3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Try it, you'll love it!!! Cables are so much easier than I thought they would be and they really can make whatever you knit look so intricate and beautiful. Get the cable needles that go down in the middle section as I use those and they work great. They also come in sets of 3 different sizes which is nice. Good luck, but you won't need it. :]


----------



## Susan1946 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was intimidated before I tried cables, but after the first two, I asked is that all there is to it? It was really easy. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

I, too, was intimidated. However, the overwhelming desire to do a baby afgan that I thought was so cute made me give in & give it a go. Wow!!! was I amazed at how easy it was. Now I have a couple of Aran afgans on the too do list, can't wait!


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

You know I felt exactly the same way, but I was determined to conquer cables. Funny rhing it was so simple and easy that now I seek out patterns with cables or add them in if they aren't any in a pattern. I also taught myself how to, and if a lefty like me an do it, so too can you. Go for it!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I made a shell that was soley cables on a 2x2 cable style.


Beautiful MrsB. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid


My cable holder is a piece of a dp needle that I stepped on and broke. You don't need to get anything in particular. You could also just use a dp needle, though I suppose the length could be awkward.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I do, I do, I love the look, I love the difficulty of them, but I can't make myself even try it yet. Help, I'm scared.!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

When I first made cables - I was so knew to knitting- I thought I could do anything just read and follow the pattern. I did just that and then found out I had done cables (and they came out very well)- I was young and just went full steam ahead. As I've gotten older I seem to be more intimidated and hesitate a bit more. Maybe I need to put on blinders again and "just do it" !!


----------



## debbijl (Jun 17, 2011)

Ingrid, they are really easy. You can probably find a video demo to see how it is done or go to a knitting shop & ask somebody to show you. I used to be intimidated by them, till I tried!


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought they were "out my league" too but once I tried it I really like them.
I had taught myself to knit using a book and to master all the stitches I made a 6x6 square of each pattern in the box. I eventually pieced them together for an afgan I use on my couch!
I also prefer the hook shape holder w/ one side longer than the other.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have some holders that look like safety pins. You can close the pin and the stiches will NOT slip off until you open the pin. I like these because if I get interupted (as often happens) I can get up and not worry about the stitches folling off before I can get back to them.

Whatever style you go with, all it takes is a little practive. Good luck!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

The hardest thing about cables is keeping up with the cable needle. I once stopped to make cocoa and when I started knitting again, I couldn't find my needle. After retracing my steps, moving the couch, under the cushions, I finally gave up and got another needle out, but when I finished the cable and put it in my mouth until the next cable - a needle was already there. All the time I had it in my mouth. I wasn't really old at the time, either. Just keep practicing and cables get more beautiful and lots easier, but find a place for the wandering cable needle!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Sometimes I find if I'm trying something new, I try the pattern on a dishcloth
first. There are some with cables that aren't too difficult. Also, just try to find
any stitch pattern with cables and make a 6" sq. That's how I got started on
making a sample quilt of different stitches. I also did an easy fisherman knit
afghan with cables. Find an easy pattern first before tackling something more
difficult.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wonder how many Dottie Smiths there are on this site? We make two!


Dot Smith said:


> Sometimes I find if I'm trying something new, I try the pattern on a dishcloth
> first. There are some with cables that aren't too difficult. Also, just try to find
> any stitch pattern with cables and make a 6" sq. That's how I got started on
> making a sample quilt of different stitches. I also did an easy fisherman knit
> ...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i don't know how to knit cables, but i would practice the cable stitch by making a dish cloth.that way it won't be over-whelming when i knit something bigger.


----------



## andreasadat (May 20, 2011)

Yes, i haven't tried to cable, I think I really intimadated it appears to be very difficult .... is it???


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. I've ended up with such a mess after trying cables that I just threw the scarf and my hands up and have been intiminated to try again. 
Judi


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

no no no you have to be patient.I had a bit of a problem when I started but maybe looka a t a video that will tell you what the pattern means and where to put your cable hook.I like the U one I find it so much better and easier to work with.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

I find cables easy no matter what type of holder I'm using, have even used a crochet hook in an emergency for cabling, it works very well, just make sure its not bigger than your needle size.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I love this top. It's simple but soooo elegant. Understated is always best, in my view.


----------



## Dizmond Lil (May 4, 2011)

Love cables. Have made 12 Fisherman knit sweaters for children and grandchildren. I use whatever I have handy for holding stitches. Take a chance and dive in - you'll love it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I think cables look and read a lot harder than they are. One thing I've found helpful is a row counter. For most cables, you only do the "twist row" every 6, 8, or more rows. A counter helps you keep track of when you need to "do it again." I have a little red one that you just click to change the row number. It's really simple, not expensive, and in my old age with memory issues, it's very helpful


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Brittany makes them, I think I got mine from patternworks. Knitpicks also has them in the harmony woods design. I love both brands, have never had them slip out.
> ...


I agree with you, I love my harmonies!!! I am also a very good customer of KP


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

for simple cables I don't use a cable needle, I hold the stitches in my hand ( no more than 4 at a time) then knit the required stitches from the needle . I then place the stitches from my hand back onto the needle and knit them. I haven't tried more complicated cables as yet.


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't let them intimidate you! they are so simp;e you will delight yourself when you try it .Take a med weight wool and just practice on a four st cable hold to at the back knit two and then knit off the cable needle,if you do a 12 st swatch you will soon see it turn into a pattern and you can then pat yourself on the back for being so fearess
Best of luck Merren


----------



## Izzy1214 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks to all you brave cable ladies! I'm going to give it a try. I could end up with a fancy cabled dishcloth 
Izzy


----------



## knitsabit (Jun 8, 2011)

I use the large pins used on kilts as cable holders. An opened up large paper clip can suffice also. Thanks to all of you who take the time to help those less knowledgeable, like me LOL.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I used to feel that way. Sometimes I still do. But once you get going on them they are really fun. I do use cable holders just because I know just when I get to a cable stitch I am going to have to get up for some reason and risk losing some stitches. I recomend them. Knit Picks has a set of three diferent size cable needles made from bamboo and beautifully colored. I recomend that you don't buy the metal ones, they tend to slip a lot. Good luck!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

andreasadat said:


> Yes, i haven't tried to cable, I think I really intimadated it appears to be very difficult .... is it???


No. It is very simple. The 93 year old in my knitting group who learned to knit at 90 and has beginning dementia is doing an afghan with cables.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

At first, but I jumped right in and now I will cable all day. Its really very easy, give it a try.
Andrea from Alaska


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > So far this year I have completed 2 Celtic Capes...both were large projects and oh yes lots of cables! I prefer the straight cable holders made of wood or bamboo that have notches in them.
> ...


I bought mine at the LYS. They're Harmony brand. I love to knit cables. They're fun and easy. I can't get bored.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

I too fear cables! Love the look of them though. would anyone have a really simple cable patter to share? I don't know where to start. something small I guess?
Jane


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks BoBeau...made it sound like myself... as newbie could look into this sooner than expected.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Cables are not hard at all, give it a try. I am making a cable scarf now and I love it.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Love the idea of starting small with a wash cloth! I like to do a swatch of the cable section of my pattern - it allows me to make mistakes and figure out the pattern. By learning to cable, you will open yourself up to a glorious new world of knitting! You may want to read some on cabling (I love reading knitting books)- 2 good resources are "Continuous Cables" by Melissa Leapman and "Power Cables" by Lily Chin. I would say to practice as you read and you will soon become proficient and confident - keep a stitch file journal of your cabling. Tell about the yarns used to enrich your experiences and reference for the future. Some yarns cable better than others, some colors show cables better. This is a fabulous time to explore and play! Have fun and throw caution to the wind


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

You jump right into cable making.
I love making them and they are Not Difficult At All.
Good Luck


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

These are excellent links, but I think I would have to continue using my straight bamboo cable needle. I would be afraid I would drop the sts without using one. Not having to use a cn is quite an achievement. Perhaps if I practiced and practiced it-------? Thanks for the links.


----------



## freddie (Jun 12, 2011)

They're easier than you think! The U-shaoed ones seem the easiest to use.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

need2know said:


> Had some practice.


What a lovely sweater and such a different cable design. Is it for a child or adult?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I made a shell that was soley cables on a 2x2 cable style.


 Your shell is just beautiful! Love the sts, the yarn, the colour, etc. Lovely workmanship.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


I look at knitting this way...

Just like hair.. if you cut it and don't like it.. don't worry it will grow back..

same with knitting... if you knit it and don't like it ... no prob just frog it...

Last year when I was doing my first "BIG" sweater project I chose one that was a bit complicated and had a hard time starting.. Once I thought I got it (after 4 starts) I knitted the entire sweater, blocked it.. and sent it off to my daughter.. who sent me pix of her tiny body in this tremendous sweater.. I had a big laugh.. told her to send it back and I unraveled it completely and found an simpler sweater of shadow cables and knitted that... Finally after 8 months ... it worked... My SO was thrilled that we only had to purchase the yarn once and it lasted almost an entire year... but the sweater fit perfectly this time and now I have enough for at least another sweater.. so .. .remember.. .it can always be redone!!!!!

Nothing lasts forever!!!!!

And now I totally understand cables....lol!! (not really, still have tons to learn!)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I too was very leary of cables, but I played and replayed and replayed and replayed...etc. the videos I found on the Internet (there are TONS of 'em!). I would sit and knit along with the video.....and found it easy! I still worry about the stitches falling off so I use point protectors on my dpn. My son gave me a cable hook, so I'll try that on my next cable project.....as soon as I find the right pattern!
Carol (IL)


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Not hard at all. One of the first things I ever knit by myself had cable and some kind of lace patter and had not problem with the cable. It is much simpler then it looks.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Love the look of cables too. When I first tried them, I used the U shaped cable holder (it has one 'leg' longer than the other) and still find that shape the easiest to use. I've tried the straight ones, and the ones with a 'hump' in the middle. Still, the U shape seems most comfortable, and can be 'hooked' onto my right ring finger between uses when many cables are in the row.
> 
> The twists are really not complicated -- you put the stitches on the cable holder and let it hang in front for a left twist or the back for right twist. Knit the appropriate stitches from the left needle, then replace the stitches from the holder to the left needle and knit them. A little "fiddling" but there it is. :thumbup:


I just knit the stitches right from the cable holder and that's less fiddling. I use the one with the hump. Do whatever is comfortable for you.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

KnittWittbe, please don't feel scared of cables. I felt the same way until one day; "it's only four (4) stitches to knitting. CAST ON, KNIT,PURL AND BIND OFF; any thing else is just the way you combine your stitches... You can always correct your mistake.
HAVE FUN JUST TRY A SCARF YOU WILL BE HOOKED


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been knitting for years and still keep track of how many rows I've done for the front piece so that the back piece matches. I have one of those little round row counter thingies that you place on the needle (although I never do) and it's good for traveling but I find that light pencil marks in the pattern margin works best. Less stuff to tote around.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I love knitting cables....takes the boredom out of just straight knitting and purling....have knitted many king sized Irish knit afghans for friends and wedding gifts.....also sweaters with cables many years ago, which I still have and still wear.....you know the kinds that came with material to sew wool skirts to match??????? Still my biggest dislike is sewing finoshed items together......miss my Mom and Nana who alway did this for me..........need to find patterns to alleviate this, or someone to take their places and sew the items together for me.....even the afghans.....have adapted the patterns so no sewing is needed by adding stitches in between......so that is my story and keepin to it.....have a good day all...love this website....check in daily


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Mrs B.

I love your profile picture of kitty knitting! Just had to Tell you.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, I made my own row, pattern, dec, inc. tracker......designed after the Susan bates one years ago which is now discontinued....did it with a magnet wipe erase board, permanent marker and magnet pin points...works fabulous and big enough so I don't need to wear my glasses to see it...cost me about 10 dollars to make (USA) maybe I will get it patoned and share with all...ooh whoooo.......makes my day


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you. The Avatar just makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## Joan M (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess I am cheap and have never used a cable needle. I use a safety pin. I can close it and never lose a stitch. I do not know if it makes a difference. Cables are not hard.


----------



## grandmato4 (Jun 17, 2011)

I feel the same way; I would love to make cabled sweaters. I think if we just "do it" once we may become more confident!!!! I would like to make sweaters for my grandkids for this coming winter.


----------



## sandiebee53 (May 1, 2011)

give it a go it's not as hard as it looks


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have also used a safety pin, bobby pin, toothpick, nail, pick-up-stick, cocktail stir, chopstick, skewer, pencil, pen and I'm sure a few other straight, round objects.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Ingrid, yes I did feel that way at one time, but I finally shook off my fear of the cable needle and just tried it. I was surprised at how easy it was once I understood the abbreviations in the pattern instructions. I love Aran knit sweaters and that inspired me to practice several different techniques. Give it a try!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> I love knitting cables....takes the boredom out of just straight knitting and purling....have knitted many king sized Irish knit afghans for friends and wedding gifts.....also sweaters with cables many years ago, which I still have and still wear.....you know the kinds that came with material to sew wool skirts to match??????? Still my biggest dislike is sewing finoshed items together......miss my Mom and Nana who alway did this for me..........need to find patterns to alleviate this, or someone to take their places and sew the items together for me.....even the afghans.....have adapted the patterns so no sewing is needed by adding stitches in between......so that is my story and keepin to it.....have a good day all...love this website....check in daily


I knit afghans in one piece, and fortunately at this time of the year have a little a/c in the living room.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you. This was a cotton yarn with slubs that I just loved. Probably the slubs would not have been the best choice but I'm a rebel


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I can see why. I have a cat that looks just like him. His name is Stuie. He loves my yarn too! Gotta keep the yarn room closed ALL of the time. LOL


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

So ok a friend gave me a bent needle and said one day I would know what its for!LOL so now I know and now as a newer knitter I will take the next step to cables. I have a knit stitches book I will look it up and try that. If I am successful Id like to add that stitch in grands christmas socks. Thanks for inspiration.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

OMG thought I would never see this vest again. My gramma knit one for our oldest son when he was just barley a yr old. He wore it till thread bare. She knit it because he would never keep a sweater on. Funny he loved the vest.


----------



## SusanP (Jun 17, 2011)

Cables are easy. I use a sock dp needle close to the size of the regular needles I'm using for the body of the project. For practice, you might try a simple cable using only 6 stitches, where you hold the first 3 stitches in back, knit three and then knit the 3 from the cable needle. You will want to purl 1 or 2 stitches before and after the 6 for the cable. Once you master that, you can do anything with cables!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

bunny9244 said:


> What I have found that works best for me is, using a double pointed needle the same size as the needles I'm using instead of a cable needle. I knit off of the dpn instead of having to put the stitches back on the needles I'm using.
> Use whatever method you find more comfortable. The end results are fabulous. I love cables.


I knit right off of the cable needle.


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, if I can tackle this project, anyone can do cables!! I learned them many years ago, but hadn't even thought about doing them until I found this pattern for a sweater, and knew it would look perfect on my boyfriend!!! So, off I went. The yarn that the pattern called for was way too expensive for my budget, so I found another. One that I thought would work. I did a swatch, and went full bore ahead. Somehow though I was way off on the guage. I also decided that I hate sewing things together so much that I would make this on circulars and do the front and back at one time. I cast on 480 stitches, knit the ribbing 3" wide and then used another circular needle to spread the stitches out so I could measure and make sure that it was the right size. Unfortunately it was waaaaay too big. I had used an entire skein of yarn!! :shock: I had to frog the entire thing and go back and do the math again and start over. Here is what I have so far, and I have been working on this for about 6 weeks and I have miles to go. It has to be done by the last week in August for his birthday. Hope I can get it done in time. If not, there is always Christmas!! So, never be intimidated by cables! Just tackle it one stitch at a time! Happy Knitting!!! :-D


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

wow! Great work!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

This is too funny--another dot....I'm from TX where it's really hot!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater you are knitting - love the color and the cabling. Pattern?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

and there is always Valentine's Day. Once it is finished, it will be treasured for lifetime. today is in no hurry


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

bonster said:


> Boy, you started a lot of response! I was afraid to try too but once I did I like them! I like the "U" shaped needle. If I don't have a cable needle with me I slip the ones off onto a screwdriver or something and then slip them back to the left needle (after knitting the other ones). That works too. At first I sometimes turned the needle by mistake but now that I see how it works I am more careful.
> Does anyone have a narrow pattern for a cable scarf? The scarf needs to be 4"-5" wide. I know I have one somewhere but it is easier to ask you all! I love this site!


Bonster,
I am doing my first cable scarf, 4 1/2 inches wide, reversible, and working up nicely. It's the Palindrome Scarf on Silver's Place. Try googling it. It's a free pattern. If you can't find it PM me and I'll see if I can get it to you.
Sue


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 10 cats, one of which looks like this cat, named Kovu. I never let the cats in my sewing or computer room. Their long hair (I have 3 Himalayans) would clog up the fans in the back of the computer.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I made a shell that was soley cables on a 2x2 cable style.


Beautiful, Mrs. B. Maybe someday.... A scarf for now.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

hahaha my dogs hair does the same and they have short hair (except one)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Princelyess said:


> Ok, if I can tackle this project, anyone can do cables!! I learned them many years ago, but hadn't even thought about doing them until I found this pattern for a sweater, and knew it would look perfect on my boyfriend!!! So, off I went. The yarn that the pattern called for was way too expensive for my budget, so I found another. One that I thought would work. I did a swatch, and went full bore ahead. Somehow though I was way off on the guage. I also decided that I hate sewing things together so much that I would make this on circulars and do the front and back at one time. I cast on 480 stitches, knit the ribbing 3" wide and then used another circular needle to spread the stitches out so I could measure and make sure that it was the right size. Unfortunately it was waaaaay too big. I had used an entire skein of yarn!! :shock: I had to frog the entire thing and go back and do the math again and start over. Here is what I have so far, and I have been working on this for about 6 weeks and I have miles to go. It has to be done by the last week in August for his birthday. Hope I can get it done in time. If not, there is always Christmas!! So, never be intimidated by cables! Just tackle it one stitch at a time! Happy Knitting!!! :-D


OMG That's beautiful.. Don't stop .. and make sure you post once you are done!!!!! PLEASE!!


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

I've gotten as far as buying some cable needles, but so far haven't been brave enough to try them.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Joan M said:


> I guess I am cheap and have never used a cable needle. I use a safety pin. I can close it and never lose a stitch. I do not know if it makes a difference. Cables are not hard.


A small stitch holder that acts like a safety pin is also a great cable needle.


----------



## Charlotte Oleen 48 (Apr 10, 2011)

As I posted to another KP member this week...."it's just knitting stitches out of order"...Don't let your brain tell you "this is difficult"...tell your brain "we're learning a new technique"!

Once you try it you'll be Thrilled!!! I look forward to seeing your first cable project. Persevere!!


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I love cables they look so good and they are easy, you can always just put one small one on a garment and it just makes it look so clever.

I put them on my bed socks just to make them look that bit more special. Here is a picture.


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

That really adds some pizazz! Great idea.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> So far this year I have completed 2 Celtic Capes...both were large projects and oh yes lots of cables! I prefer the straight cable holders made of wood or bamboo that have notches in them.
> 
> Think of cable holders and cables as a savings account, you knit along them put a few stitches into the knitting savings account to use them later.


Do you know what I did for a challenge? I knitted a scarf of various different cable patterns. I called it the sampler cable scarf. The reason I made it was because I was thinking of making a sweater out of the best cable pattern I thought would work for a man's sweater. Unfortunately, I lost the Leisure Arts book called 50 cable patterns. Oh well, maybe I could find it online and buy it so I can try again. And what I did between each cable pattern? I would knit 3 rows of moss stitch(k1,p1 on uneven amount of stitches.) I would try to find a cable pattern that started with a cast on of 35 stitches. Knitting with cables is a fun challenge.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I also one time made a hat with a celtic cable in it and knitted it with a lime green color. Was it ever classy looking!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Susan

I have a challenge for a pattern for a scarf for you. If you choose to accept the challenge that is. Here goes. Buy two skeins (5 oz each)of variegated red, white and blue red heart yarn.....With size 8 needles (or size 8 circular needles) Cast on 35 stitches... For 6 rows(Invest in a row counter)do the moss stitch(k1,p1 across row ending with k1, all rows)then next row knit for 14 rows(7ridges)(garter stitch)On fifteenth row start Basket weave pattern(k5, p5 across row ending with k5 for 5 rows with purl side facing you, you will know to do k5,p5, and keep doing that every five rows. has a weave effect)for 10 rows, after that knit two rows. then repeat the three patterns in that order for the whole scarf til you have the length you want it. It has a very classy look to it. I hope you will accept the challenge. Show me a picture of it when you finish it. I know it has nothing to do with cables but if would be fun to try. This challenge doesn't have to be just for Susan, it can be for anybody that already knows how to knit and purl. Hugs to you all!

Your knitting sister,

Arleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## Clara Jo (Jan 18, 2011)

dawn b said:


> I have lost many a cable needle. I began making my own from a bobby pin. First straighten the bobby pin, then use a pencil to bend it around in a u shape. One end of bobby pin should be longer than the other.


I made my first cables using a bobby pin without changing the shape. The bobby pin held the stitches without fear of losing them. They held nicely until I was ready to put the stitches back on the regular needle. Now I knit from the cable needle, whichever one happens to be handy at the moment.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Ingrid,
Cables are just stitches knit out of order. Many people don't even use a cable needle to knit them (for me it depends on how many stitches are involved). You need to know that there are 3 different styles of cable needles, and they do come in varying diameters, just like knitting needles do. One is the U or fishhook shaped needle, the gull wing needle (think of a bird with outstretched wings, like this ---___---), and the other is a straight or slightly shaped short dpn which may or may not have ribs cut into the center and is usually either wood or bamboo. They come in three diameters (you'll see packets of 3 gull wing needles this way) for fine, medium, and thick yarns. When you come to a cable in a row where you *twist* the cable, the instructions will be to cXb or cXf (cable number of stitches back or front) depending on which way the cable is to be twisted (older patterns will have other abbreviations--always read the stitch legend). If the cable is to twist to the right as it faces you, slip the number of stitches to the cable needle as required, and hold those stitches behind the right needle as you knit the next stitches, then knit the stitches from the cable needle. If they are to twist to the left, you'll hold the cable needle to the front of the work. It isn't hard, it's actually very easy once you understand it. Why not knit yourself a swatch (good time to knit a washcloth <G>) and practice it on a small piece.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Cute challenge scarf...maybe she could do some cables is a few sections. 

BH


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Cables have never intimidated me, infact I enjoy them and the look of the finished project. Happy cable knitting.


----------



## Purplefrog (May 4, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> If they aren't the neatest cables, just tell everyone you adapted Lucy Neatby's pattern "Cables After Whiskey" :thumbup:
> 
> See it here:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855
> .


I love this sweater and would wear it with PRIDE. WOW is all I can say and since I consider myself a geek its just up my ally. Now to learn how to cable. Have been very intimidated with cabling so it will be interesting to see how it all turns out.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

I love cables maybe coz I'm from Ireland, it is something you have to really concentrate on when working them, but the results are well worth it, as for the cable needle it's easy to get used to using it. Go for it.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

i am knitting a sweater for my parther with cable on it, I knit 2 tabards and they too had cables.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Laura61 said:


> i am knitting a sweater for my parther with cable on it, I knit 2 tabards and they too had cables.


wow how gorgeous its that?? You did a beautiful job on it!!

Arleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. Great collar. Lovely work and neat idea.

BH


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Cables have never intimidated me, infact I enjoy them and the look of the finished project. Happy cable knitting.


Me neither. I never knew they were supposed to be hard. What I find more difficult is to match the guage for any particular pattern. Go figure!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Laura61 said:


> i am knitting a sweater for my parther with cable on it, I knit 2 tabards and they too had cables.


How beautiful this is. You are a great knitter. :thumbup:


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome work RosaPosa!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my! King size afghans in a cable, etc. They must be gorgeous and what lucky people to receive such an awesome gift! That is soooooooo much work and takes soooooo much time. What a gift!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

To Laura61-- your sweater is absolutely beautiful. What a lucky partner. Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> Hey Susan
> 
> I have a challenge for a pattern for a scarf for you. If you choose to accept the challenge that is. Here goes. Buy two skeins (5 oz each)of variegated red, white and blue red heart yarn.....With size 8 needles (or size 8 circular needles) Cast on 35 stitches... For 6 rows(Invest in a row counter)do the moss stitch(k1,p1 across row ending with k1, all rows)then next row knit for 14 rows(7ridges)(garter stitch)On fifteenth row start Basket weave pattern(k5, p5 across row ending with k5 for 5 rows with purl side facing you, you will know to do k5,p5, and keep doing that every five rows. has a weave effect)for 10 rows, after that knit two rows. then repeat the three patterns in that order for the whole scarf til you have the length you want it. It has a very classy look to it. I hope you will accept the challenge. Show me a picture of it when you finish it. I know it has nothing to do with cables but if would be fun to try. This challenge doesn't have to be just for Susan, it can be for anybody that already knows how to knit and purl. Hugs to you all!
> 
> ...


I'd like to try this one, but I got confused with the directions for the basket weave. Is it 5 rows of k5p5 and then 5 rows of p5k5 then 2 rows of knitting; or is it 10 rows of k5p5, then 2 rows of knitting and start all over again? Thanks! 
Carol (IL)


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

go to Ravelry.com and some of my projects have been posted there. Sidecargrammie


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Rosaposa13 Didn't I see the pattern for these bed socks on KP recently? Tell me where to look or direct me to the site. Thanks


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> go to Ravelry.com and some of my projects have been posted there. Sidecargrammie


So very gorgeous. What a long time it must have taken you. Gold star for you. Thanks for letting us view your beautiful project.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I've been knitting for years and still keep track of how many rows I've done for the front piece so that the back piece matches. I have one of those little round row counter thingies that you place on the needle (although I never do) and it's good for traveling but I find that light pencil marks in the pattern margin works best. Less stuff to tote around.


I always do the light pencil lines on my pattern too.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Purplefrog,
Just wanted to say hi because I live in Groves, Tx which is not too far from Beaumont.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I also make a copy of the pattern so I can write on it and not destroy the book/origional pattern.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Hey purplefrog....I live in Eureka, SD. I don't think anyone on this site lives anywhere even close to me! LOL I'm just saying "hi" too. I have been in the group for about three or four weeks now.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> I also make a copy of the pattern so I can write on it and not destroy the book/origional pattern.


Apparently it's been around for ages, but I just discovered tape that you can put to mark your place, and use it over and over. I tried a colored marker whose color is supposed to disappear in a day, but mine disappeared right away. This tape is just great because you can see through it so you know where you've been.


----------



## Busy fingers (Jun 12, 2011)

Cables are easy to do .The patterns usually tell you what to do . 
Any help that you may need just ask and I will try and talk you through it .
Kind regards
Busy fingers


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

MJS,

Where do you find that tape? I'm very intrigued!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> MJS,
> 
> Where do you find that tape? I'm very intrigued!


I saw it in a yarn barn of KS catalog and then found that Patternworks has it. Since I was placing an order for some afghan yarn I added tape. It is great, especially since I like to use charts.

http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300467/------TEMPO-TAPE-.htm


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

I use to be intimidated by cables, until one day I was in You Tube and for some unknown reason, a video of a woman knitting came on, and she was talking about knitting cables in her sweater. I watched her and I have to say, I was so embarassed, when I realized how simply easy they are! I bought a cable needle that is U shaped. I like it the best, becasue I dont drop any stitches. I just slide the holding cable stitches in the center of the U, and let it hang down, while I am knitting the next 3 or 4 stitches in the cable pattern. Please try You tube, you will love it.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Thank you so much! I love Patternworks. I shop there online all of the time. wonder why I never saw it. Well, probably because I'm drooling over all the beautiful yarn! LOL I'm going to check it out. thanks again.
:-D


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Thank you so much! I love Patternworks. I shop there online all of the time. wonder why I never saw it. Well, probably because I'm drooling over all the beautiful yarn! LOL I'm going to check it out. thanks again.
> :-D


Well, I had not seen it either and I really look at the catalogs. Their service is excellent and they have one of the best selection of needles. Unfortunately I think their search engine is dreadful.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Agree! 100 Percent. :roll:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I do that, too. If you copy the pattern, you can doodle in the margins and mark row counts, etc I hate to ruin a patterns original sheet.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, and to keep the copyright safe I just throw it away after I'm done, then if I made any changes alone the way I just tuck them inside the book or pattern sleeve.


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you josheli and BC. The pattern is from the February 2011 issue of Knit N Style. It is called Alpaca Cable Pullover. The funny part is that I have worked on this in front of him, and he thinks I am making a sweater for myself! He hasnt seen the magazine or the picture of the finished sweater. Fortunately, I have a pattern of a womans sweater that is similar, but with a different neckline if he does get curisous and ask. Yes, there is always valentines day, but there are so many things I want to make, I am determined to get this one finished before starting anything else substantial! Ill keep you all posted and take a picture of him wearing it when I am done! Thanks so much!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

what the deal with that, with the basket weave with cast on with 35 stitches. when you get to the 6th row the purl side is facing you. so you would k5, p5. Before you start the challenge do a practice of just the pattern of the basket weave. Cast on 35 sts. and do k5, P5, ending with k5 for 5 rows. you will see what I mean when you get to row 6, you will see the purl side facing you. why it will be always k5, p5 every time you get to that part of the pattern. Just try to see what I am saying but trying just the basket weave pattern. Just trust me.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Princelyess said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, if I can tackle this project, anyone can do cables!! I learned them many years ago, but hadn't even thought about doing them until I found this pattern for a sweater, and knew it would look perfect on my boyfriend!!! So, off I went. The yarn that the pattern called for was way too expensive for my budget, so I found another. One that I thought would work. I did a swatch, and went full bore ahead. Somehow though I was way off on the guage. I also decided that I hate sewing things together so much that I would make this on circulars and do the front and back at one time. I cast on 480 stitches, knit the ribbing 3" wide and then used another circular needle to spread the stitches out so I could measure and make sure that it was the right size. Unfortunately it was waaaaay too big. I had used an entire skein of yarn!! :shock: I had to frog the entire thing and go back and do the math again and start over. Here is what I have so far, and I have been working on this for about 6 weeks and I have miles to go. It has to be done by the last week in August for his birthday. Hope I can get it done in time. If not, there is always Christmas!! So, never be intimidated by cables! Just tackle it one stitch at a time! Happy Knitting!!! :-D
> ...


Knittingneedles, want to know what is the picture of ,of the beautiful profile picture is that a sweater? It is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Laura61, could you please tell me where can I find your pattern. Thanks in advance.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Princelyess said:
> ...


Thanks, I actually frogged the whole thing... and it is still sitting in a ball waiting.. I got the yarn in Argentina on a trip a couple of months ago. I emailed the store to see if it could be purchased here in the States, but was told that they only sell it in their store. If I would have known that, I would have brought it all... Oh well..


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Princelyess said:


> Thank you josheli and BC. The pattern is from the February 2011 issue of Knit N Style. It is called Alpaca Cable Pullover. The funny part is that I have worked on this in front of him, and he thinks I am making a sweater for myself! He hasnt seen the magazine or the picture of the finished sweater. Fortunately, I have a pattern of a womans sweater that is similar, but with a different neckline if he does get curisous and ask. Yes, there is always valentines day, but there are so many things I want to make, I am determined to get this one finished before starting anything else substantial! Ill keep you all posted and take a picture of him wearing it when I
> am done! Thanks so much!


 Good Luck hope it turns out great.

:-D


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

certainly not in the past as i used to do aran with ease. now it is all to much for me. one piece of advice is invest in a small cable needle to hold the stitches you are crossing over. it will make it simpler to get to grips with cabling :wink:


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> hlynnknits said:
> 
> 
> > I also make a copy of the pattern so I can write on it and not destroy the book/origional pattern.
> ...


I have seen, but never used the tape, but LOVE Post-It notes for keeping track of my patterns. I use the 3"x2" and use them to keep of with note & row or stitch counts. This keeps me from having to make copies of my patterns, unless they are complex. Complex patterns ALWAYS requires a copy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hobbit said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > hlynnknits said:
> ...


I've used postits too, a lot, but I put them below the row just done so I can see where I'm going. But now that I've tried it I do love the tape and the transparency is useful. But I bought two colors, and have used four inches of one, so I think this stuff will last my lifetime.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> The hardest thing about cables is keeping up with the cable needle. I once stopped to make cocoa and when I started knitting again, I couldn't find my needle. After retracing my steps, moving the couch, under the cushions, I finally gave up and got another needle out, but when I finished the cable and put it in my mouth until the next cable - a needle was already there. All the time I had it in my mouth. I wasn't really old at the time, either. Just keep practicing and cables get more beautiful and lots easier, but find a place for the wandering cable needle!


I do that a lot, not just with knitting. I once was visiting my mom and went crazy searching her apt for the end of a finial. Finally she asked me what was in my hand, and there it was.

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

get a easy pattern and have a go just follow what it says stitch by stitch and you will be fine it is easier than you think and you will be so proud when you have done it just start with a simple cable up the middle


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

tippy said:


> I feel the same way for knitting sox with 1 circular needle/maybe because I an lefthanded/very frustrated


Try that with two circular needles. Very easy that way, at least for me..... You don't have that huge figure 8 thingy happening.

As for cables, I love them and just use a smaller dpn and knit off the dpn. Try 'em you'll love it!! I'm just getting psyched enough to try doing it without cable needles. Took a look at youtube and figure I might have a go at that!

Aluca


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I learned how to cable without a cable needle a couple years ago at a LYS and I love it!


----------



## hgzjalr (May 10, 2011)

Easier than you think. I just transfer the stitches to a crochet hook- let it hang in back-then I just knit the stitches right from the crochet hook.It has worked for me for over 35 years and I do done hundreds of cables. Just finished two Cables for Kids sweaters for my granddaughters with 8 inter tangled cables.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. I love collecting patterns. And finding the perfect yarn for that pattern I have had in my mind to make! Happy cabling!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

A dear friend of mine is a beautiful knitter who loves to cable. She prefers using a double pointed needle. We use to meet weekly just to knit. She regularly would stand up, lift the chair cushions, round up her needles, then sit down and go again - smooth as silk!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I love the look of cables, but I feel intimidated to even give them a try. I'm thinking about the cable holders/needles, (foreign to me), the complicated looking 'twist,' and on and on.
> Does anyone else feel that way???


When I first started knitting, I came by some really cool Cable patterns. They were intimidating at first, so I decided to do an entire project of nothing but cables. It cured me of my fear VERY fast.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Once you have done one cable, you will LOVE it!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> If they aren't the neatest cables, just tell everyone you adapted Lucy Neatby's pattern "Cables After Whiskey" :thumbup:
> 
> See it here:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855
> .


A masterpiece!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I felt the same way but I just love cables so I jumped in with both feet! The written instructions were confusing at first until I got on YouTube and watched several videos on how to do it. Easy Peasy! 

I've got the KP Harmony cable needles and like them but my favorite is one I made from a bamboo chop stick! I got away from home one day without my cable needle...whatever was I thinking?!?! We had lunch at Pei Wei's so I kept one of the chop sticks. DH cut it to length for me with his pocket knife. I took the fingernail file I keep in my knitting bag and shaped both ends. That particular project was with some chunky wool so the size worked out perfectly.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> If they aren't the neatest cables, just tell everyone you adapted Lucy Neatby's pattern "Cables After Whiskey" :thumbup:
> 
> See it here:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/4855
> .


I always like cables but this one gave me a headache just looking at it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Here is a recently finished cabled project, they really are easy


Lovely! Was it a purchased pattern?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

need2know said:


> Had some practice.


Again, lovely. I like the pattern, never saw one done that way. I learn something new here so often.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Need2know, your not alone. I tried more than once knitting socks on cable and I gave it up to frustrating and I am a righty. I like the dp's much better.


I got braver when I saw socks can be done on two circular needles, so I may give them try.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Izzy1214 said:


> I'm with you. Totally have a phobia about cables. But love em. Can anyone refer us cablephobic girls to a simple cable pattern that will help us gain confidence?


Ooooo, your dobie reminded me of mine. I miss him soooo much.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

ert said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx, ladies :-D, I intend to try them... if it's just a matter of a little 'fiddling,' (funny), I CAN do that very well, he hee. Serious, I will try, have to get a U shaped holder first. Hugs, Ingrid
> ...


You remind me of my first cable sweater. I wore it ice skating at an indoor rink and was never cold. Im thinking a cabled afghan would be warm.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I always like cables but this one gave me a headache just looking at it![/quote]

I agree....it looks like someone was trying to learn how to cable.


----------

